# Muscle



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a mare who gets ridden maybe once a month, and only on trails, and has good muscle. My gelding, who's ridden 3-4 times per week, lacks good muscle, especially in his hindquarters and along his topline. How does this work? What exercises should I be doing to help him develop more muscle? Will he ever be able to gain a lot of muscle? Is it genetics that makes them so different? He's not skimpy or anything, just lacking in some areas and I don't know why.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Every horse is different, just like people. It's part genetics and part how he's being ridden- if you aren't asking for hindquarters engagement and really getting him to use his back to support himself and his rider then no, those muscles won't develop. I've also noticed that some horses who naturally move well yet may not be using their bodies correctly to do so fall into this category because they already look good in how they get around the ring, no matter is paid to how they do it.


----------



## Candie (Apr 8, 2012)

He possibly may need chiropracter work done on him. It sounds like he isn't using himself properly- Good luck!


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Candie said:


> He possibly may need chiropracter work done on him. It sounds like he isn't using himself properly- Good luck!


So you're saying with a chiropractic adjustment he should be able to use himself better?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

howrsegirl123 said:


> So you're saying with a chiropractic adjustment he should be able to use himself better?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, it will just allow him to move more correctly if there is some underlying issue that is barring him from being able to do so now, if he isn't trained to use his muscles correctly they still won't develop. Try lots of hills and backing exercises.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Muscle mass is 90% genetic and 10% exercise. Some horses have very smooth, long muscles and others have thick bunchy muscles. Some horses have a lot of muscle definition and others have no definition. You can see the ones with heavy muscling and great definition when they are little foals. 

If a horse is thin or has been thin, you can get more muscle on them by feeding them to gain weight and feeding protein to help them replace the muscle they have lost when they were very thin. Other than that, you cannot do a lot about muscle mass on a horse in good flesh.

If you look at a horse from behind, both standing and moving, it should be symmetrical. If a muscle is smaller or sunken in on one side, and looks different, then you have a pathological problem that needs to be addressed.

Same is true of a horse's gait. If you watch a horse move from the side and it reaches farther with one hind foot than the other, again you have a physical issue and not a conformation issue. But, conformation can be changed very little. What you see is what you get.


----------

